# My bolt is sssstttttuuuuurrrreeeerriiiinnnggg the Close captions



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

I noticed for a few days now that a lot of channels are showing a LOT of stuttering with the closed captioning. Today I noticed that it was mostly in the SD shows and not in the HD shows.
I was just watching a recording of a SD show and the Closed caption is stuttering terribly, even though it is a recording. Any ideas? Click.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

First question is this live TV or a recording? If it's a recording, does it happen consistently, in the same spot, with the same errors?

The fact it's mostly SD channels is a big clue. There are two types of captions broadcast & received by a TiVo--analog & digital. Often, if both of them are on, they conflict and create garbage. Digital usually works best. But sometimes on SD channels, analog will work better. 

Go into Settings and find the caption settings. Play around, trying analog only, digital only, and both. Each time, go back to a recording that was having problems and see if it's better, or even different.

Good luck, let us know how it's going, and we can keep working on it if need be.


----------



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't see any caption settings. Just: turn closed caption on or off.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

misterclick said:


> I don't see any caption settings. Just: turn closed caption on or off.


It's under settings. Not the On/Off toggle from the main screen. Go into Settings, I think it's under Display, but it's been a while and I'm not sitting in front of my TiVo.

Settings from the main menu, then drill down.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

astrohip said:


> It's under settings. Not the On/Off toggle from the main screen. Go into Settings, I think it's under Display, but it's been a while and I'm not sitting in front of my TiVo.
> 
> Settings from the main menu, then drill down.


It's under Settings, user preferences, closed captions. The latter is not a toggle, just press select and it will take you to menu of options. (This is on TE3)


----------



## dmkagey (Nov 13, 2011)

Our Bolt started doing this awhile ago too. Works fine on HD but stutters on SD. Kinda weird. We have three Bolts. One works fine and two are stuttering
Has anyone come up with a fix?
Thanks


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

dmkagey said:


> Our Bolt started doing this awhile ago too. Works fine on HD but stutters on SD. Kinda weird. We have three Bolts. One works fine and two are stuttering
> Has anyone come up with a fix?
> Thanks


Have you tried the suggestions above, in post #2?


----------



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

UCLABB said:


> It's under Settings, user preferences, closed captions. The latter is not a toggle, just press select and it will take you to menu of options. (This is on TE3)


I have TE4 apparently, because it's not there. (21.11.1.v7)


----------



## dmkagey (Nov 13, 2011)

Had a question on that. I went to the captioned settings on the TV and tried all of them. Is there also caption settings on just the Bolt?
THanks


----------



## dmkagey (Nov 13, 2011)

misterclick said:


> I have TE4 apparently, because it's not there. (21.11.1.v7)


What's a TE4?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dmkagey said:


> What's a TE4?


see:
(TE3) or (TE4) UI - I don't know which I have

also:
TE3 vs TE4 - why do you like/dislike one vs the other?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I am not familiar with TE4 at all (all my devices are on TE3). If there is a Caption setting, try what I recommended above and see if it works.


----------



## dmkagey (Nov 13, 2011)

astrohip said:


> First question is this live TV or a recording? If it's a recording, does it happen consistently, in the same spot, with the same errors?
> 
> The fact it's mostly SD channels is a big clue. There are two types of captions broadcast & received by a TiVo--analog & digital. Often, if both of them are on, they conflict and create garbage. Digital usually works best. But sometimes on SD channels, analog will work better.
> 
> ...


Figured it out. It was the CC settings on the TiVo...thanks


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

dmkagey said:


> Figured it out. It was the CC settings on the TiVo...thanks


Great news!


----------



## Chris Burnette (Dec 26, 2021)

astrohip said:


> First question is this live TV or a recording? If it's a recording, does it happen consistently, in the same spot, with the same errors?
> 
> The fact it's mostly SD channels is a big clue. There are two types of captions broadcast & received by a TiVo--analog & digital. Often, if both of them are on, they conflict and create garbage. Digital usually works best. But sometimes on SD channels, analog will work better.
> 
> ...


Thanks. My mom was having the same issue. Went under Accessibility | Closed Captioning and turned off the analog closed captions.

She mentioned this started happening somewhat recently. Must've been a new software version or something that displays both instead of one or the other.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

dmkagey said:


> Figured it out. It was the CC settings on the TiVo...thanks


I am having the same issue. Where did you go and what adjustment did you make, please?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I am having the same issue. Where did you go and what adjustment did you make, please?


Look at the 2nd post above.... here is the relevant part:

There are two types of captions broadcast & received by a TiVo--analog & digital. Often, if both of them are on, they conflict and create garbage. Digital usually works best. But sometimes on SD channels, analog will work better.

Go into Settings and find the caption settings. Play around, trying analog only, digital only, and both. Each time, go back to a recording that was having problems and see if it's better, or even different.

Summary: Usually the best results for captions are: Analog OFF, Digital ON.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Look at the 2nd post above.... here is the relevant part:
> 
> There are two types of captions broadcast & received by a TiVo--analog & digital. Often, if both of them are on, they conflict and create garbage. Digital usually works best. But sometimes on SD channels, analog will work better.
> 
> ...


Completely missed that reply, Thank you astro.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Completely missed that reply, Thank you astro.


You're welcome! Hope it helps.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Go into Settings and find the caption settings. Play around, trying analog only, digital only, and both.


This helped me out on a completely different issue. I frequently see shows labeled Skip that don't have any actual skip points. It's extremely rare on my Roamio Pro with Comcast, but it happens at least 50% of the time on my basic Roamio with antenna. After turning the analog captions off and rebooting, that problem seems to have disappeared. My theory is that having both analog and digital captions enabled (the default) was screwing with Skipmode's ability to match the captions to the show during playback.


----------

